# For anyone in eastern to central NY



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Been to this auction a few times. Seem to have a lot of stuff, and sometimes some good deals. [just no bidding agenst me ]


http://www.macfaddens.com/Auction 1204.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice assortment of equipment! I wish I could go, but I gotta take care of my honeydo list.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well went to the aucton yesterday. A bust for me. 

Everything I was looking at went for big money, so I went away empty handed. Have went to this one a few times, and always good deals, but I was not shopping. Now that I had the cash in hand, nothing to buy. Isnt that just life.


----------

